
What I Learned About Your SXSW Experience - kunalslab
https://medium.com/@kunalslab/what-i-learned-about-your-sxsw-experience-5e213f0d818c
======
kunalslab
...and how I accidentally started a research sprint on Twitter.

Building products in secret is hard/no fun. That's why I'm sharing my
experience build as I build @SlidesUp. The first post is about using research
sprints to inform your product design activities. What topics do you want to
hear about next?

Please comment here, on Medium, or @KunalsLab on Twitter.

